# BALNEARIO DE NAPLO



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

FOTOS FLICKR


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Bonito.....cual s la jato d la gise!?


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Naplo es bacan. Lo unico malo es que esta demasiado cerca a la contaminada Pucusana.
Ojala que los ministros Brack y Conterno hagan algo para remediar la tremenda contaminacion provocada por los pescadores en las playas de la zona.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonitas vistas. La tercera y cuarta fotos trasladan imaginariamente hacia el lugar a quien las mire. Me gustaria ver tomas con cielo totalmente despejado...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Naplo en sí es bonito pero personalmente no me comparía una casa de playa en ese balneario por su cercanía al resto de Pucusana y a las zonas no tan agradables.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pero para entrar a Naplo tienes que pasar por el pueblo de Pucusana?? Las únicas veces que he ido fue en yate desde Santa María una vez y desde Pelícanos otra. Donde si no me compraría casa nunca sería en la Isla de Pucusana. No es muy bonito y ahí sí estás al frente del pueblo. Conozco gente fichasa como los Onrubia y los Canessa que van a Pucusana y no entiendo en verdad.

Las fotos están muy buenas Ronnin, gracias.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, al menos Naplo en sí, es muy bonito.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, espero que muestres mas. Salu2


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonita esa jato blanca.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Que bonito lugar, me gusta. Creo que Gisela tiene su casa allí, no?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No conozco, y se ve bonito.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Naplo a mi ni fu ni fa. Hay bonitas casas, pero es como que le falta algo.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

pierejean said:


> Bonito.....cual s la jato d la gise!?


¿Y la jato de Alan? :lol:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cazafantasias said:


> ¿Y la jato de Alan? :lol:




La jato de Alan, también tenía su casa ahí el presidente difunto Belaúnde, Gise, y ahora TULA!!!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

NUNCA TUVE LA OPORTUNIDAD DE CONOCER NAPLOKE PIÑA PERO, ALGÚN DÍA LO HARÉ.


----------

